# Ladies thinning hair



## Tara (Jun 21, 2022)

How are are you ladies handling thinning hair.    I mean hair that is less full and has thin and sort of bald spots on the crown? 
I am 76 yr old lady and I just noticed this this month.   Looks awful?     Do you go to a doctor and does that help?   I dye my hair. Is that bad? I do not want to stop that.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2022)

If you dye your hair a dark color, it will be much more noticeable.  Go blonde or silver; the scalp will show less.

I am an expert on this as I live on the fourth floor and look down at the tops of many heads everyday, and that is what I've seen.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 21, 2022)

I have been thinking about moving my hair along to gray/silver. I have an area right up front that has been thinning.  Normally, I have light brown hair.  When I went that way with hair color, it did show more.  I stopped coloring a couple of years ago.  It helps but I think I am ready to have more gray.


----------



## Lee (Jun 21, 2022)

Tara, my hair is baby fine. I use the new lavendar based shampoo and conditioner by Dove, so much body and bounce. Also the mousse.

I stopped dye jobs during the pandemic. I now love my silver grey hair.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

Hi Tara.  Google "alopecia treatments" and then discuss it with your doctor.  My mother, who had SUPER thick, wavy hair didn't even notice a two inch missing patch until her hairdresser pointed it out.  She got medication and the problem resolved.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 21, 2022)

I am very fortunate. My mother and grandmother had very thick hair right up to the days they died. The last time I was at my hairdresser's she mentioned to me that my hair is thicker and healthier than most forty year olds. I don't really do anything special for it. I also have it colored about every other month. Even then my gray hair doesn't show as much as the darker brown roots coming in. I keep it natural looking, about medium brown. I use cheaper shampoos now, mostly Suave brand.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 21, 2022)

Fortunately, I am blessed with a full head of hair with no thinning or bald spots.  It is baby fine, but copious.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm 75 and stopped dying my hair about 10 years ago and it was the best thing. First of all, I became allergic to the PPD in the dye and my scalp itched and broke out all the time. I had read such horror stories about what this allergy could develop into, that I just stopped dying it.

My hair started coming in fuller and my natural color was much more attractive than a fake dyed look. I have fine hair (not thin hair) but I have a lot of it and a natural wave, which I didn't even remember I had. 

Go "au naturale"! Save your hair from further damage


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 21, 2022)

Tara said:


> I am 76 yr old lady and I just noticed this this month.   ... Do you go to a doctor and does that help?



Definitely go to the doctor for bloodwork to see if there is a thyroid issue, nutrient deficiency, chronic inflammation etc.  Especially since it's a recent change.


----------



## jimintoronto (Jun 21, 2022)

As a young man my barber told me....You will never be bald because you have such strong thick hair. Now at 75 my hair is light gray and about 22 inches long. I haven't had it cut in 25 months. I see quite a few senior women who are going bald, usually at the crown of their head. I wonder how much of the problem goes back to the abuse they went through at the "beauty parlor " in their younger years ?   JimB.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> As a young man my barber told me....You will never be bald because you have such strong thick hair. Now at 75 my hair is light gray and about 22 inches long. I haven't had it cut in 25 months. I see quite a few senior women who are going bald, usually at the crown of their head. I wonder how much of the problem goes back to the abuse they went through at the "beauty parlor " in their younger years ?   JimB.


Baldness is genetic, generally speaking.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 21, 2022)

I’m almost 70. My hair is as thick as it ever was, just a lot grayer lol.

Several of my friends have the problem of thinning hair. One is seeing a naturopath in an effort to reverse the problem. One wears a wig. One is taking medication….oh wait, I think that’s the same one who’s wearing the wig. One is growing her hair long with the (mistaken in my opinion)that it will seem less patchy.

Personally if I start to lose my hair I’ll just shave my head. But that’s me….I’m also the rebel who has ink and piercings and who routinely highlights the gray blue or green or maroon. Currently it has pink highlights.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2022)

Tara said:


> How are are you ladies handling thinning hair.    I mean hair that is less full and has thin and sort of bald spots on the crown?
> I am 76 yr old lady and I just noticed this this month.   Looks awful?     Do you go to a doctor and does that help?   I dye my hair. Is that bad? I do not want to stop that.


I use this in my hair as well.
Bed Head Superstar Queen for a Day Thickening Spray


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2022)

My hair is of normal thickness, still.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

My hair isn't thinning but it is receding. I wear it in a fringe to hide it.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 21, 2022)

Tara said:


> How are are you ladies handling thinning hair.    I mean hair that is less full and has thin and sort of bald spots on the crown?
> I am 76 yr old lady and I just noticed this this month.   Looks awful?     Do you go to a doctor and does that help?   I dye my hair. Is that bad? I do not want to stop that.


there are hundreds of products advertised or in the stores for thinning hair male and female..... various over the counter type items you can try and if that is still not helping maybe you can bring up to your healthcare provider... but i would not bother with a special trip unless you are very concerned or have rapid loss...
many as we age get thinner hair ...collagen supplements helped with my hair and skin as that  natural production in body slows as we age.


----------



## Tara (Jun 21, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Hi Tara.  Google "alopecia treatments" and then discuss it with your doctor.  My mother, who had SUPER thick, wavy hair didn't even notice a two inch missing patch until her hairdresser pointed it out.  She got medication and the problem resolved.


hi. Em.   Can you tell me what medication your mother took?  I do not look good with gray hair.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

Tara said:


> hi. Em.   Can you tell me what medication your mother took?  I do not look good with gray hair.


Sorry, no idea (I'm old and mom's long gone) - but it was a prescription from her doctor.  She didn't need to color her hair - neither of us went grey for some reason.  But, the advice about color is very true - It's far less noticeable if your hair color is close to your scalp color.  Ask your doctor (or beautician, even) about whether you can continue to color your hair.  You might have to stop temporarily until your condition is reversed.  (I'm not sure.)  Best of luck!


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jun 21, 2022)

Tara said:


> How are are you ladies handling thinning hair?


When I took on the keto lifestyle I lost so much of my gray hair I thought I might need a toupee type hair piece and started looking into them. It lasted several months but finally all my gray hair came back an is nicely full now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 27, 2022)

I have thick, wooly hair. My hairdresser had told me I could no longer perm or add any chemicals to my hair after find a sore in my scalp (I'd used too much texturizer). This was the second time I'd been told that within several years (stopped perming, thought texturizer would be more gentle). Anyway, it's been years and went natural. I cut my hair down so I actually had less hair than my husband. It is less noticeable the shorter the hair. My sister, who had the same problem, was resistant to cut hers and it looked kind of silly. Eventually my bald spot filled in just a little. I'm not overly concerned because I have to cover my hair in public anyway.


----------



## Devi (Jun 27, 2022)

I have thick hair. However, it got thinner after I'd had surgery (apparently whatever they gave me made some of the hair fall out). I've been taking biotin (a vitamin) and it's gotten quite thick again.


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2022)

I have what's called "male pattern baldness", thinning in the front and on top.  So far, it's not too bad but I expect it will worsen.

I tried Rogaine a few years ago but all it did was make my scalp itch.

I just have to make sure I wear a hat in the sun as I sunburned my scalp once and I don't EVER want to do that again!


----------



## Remy (Jul 18, 2022)

My hair is not thin but definitely not as thick as it once was. I don't like my hair. I wish I could pull of a really, really short cut.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

I have a bald spot on the top of my head, began about 8 yrs ago.., My heart doc  told me its because my thyroid was no longer working, and i was also having heart problems at that time too,, so the doc had to drop my Thyroid med in order to stop my A_fib,,!!
And also ended up having  to have a pacemaker,, and learned  to live with my bald spot on the top of my head,,
I'm 80yrs old now, its that old saying my mother and father told me when i was younger ,,," its tough to get old, ! "

i have very little hair up by my forhead but enough to pull it back to kinda cover the top of my head, but  I now just wear a bandanna around my head to cover the bald spot,,ad sometime i wear my hubs ball caps. he has plenty to share,,lol.. other then that, i have long and very thin Grey and White hair ,that i  wear in a pony tail most days,,
And i still have the wig i had bought years ago when i first began seeing that bald spot getting bigger and bigger.. but i rarely wear it now..
im thinking about giving it to the Cancer Treatment  Center here in town for the woman who really need a wig,,


----------



## BC Flash (Dec 19, 2022)

Re:   hair loss or no hair loss.    I read (forgot the article) that the "hair loss gene is from the "opposite" parent's genes (ie daughters from father; sons from mother. ) 

This is certainly true with my sister and brother:    Dad's family has thick and abundant hair (sister and I have thick grey hair);   Mom's brother was bald except for a "fringe?" which my brother has.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 19, 2022)

My hair is thinning and fragile. I couldn't make it look decent short. I've grown it to about shoulder length so I can pull it back into a pony tail or roll.

I'm glad I did this. I know a 50ish woman with short puffy blonde hair. It looks great from the front, but from the back you can see her scalp. 

Of course we are all different.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm blaming my thin hair on male pattern baldness.

Gone is the uncontrollable  thick red hair of my childhood.


----------



## Been There (Jan 3, 2023)

I still have to laugh inside when I think back to when I dated a woman from my bank. Actually, she invited me to go to a wedding with her, which was almost a month in advance. After the ceremony and while we were traveling to the reception hall, I complemented her on her outfit and hair. She started laughing, but thanked me. I was a little confused, so I asked her what was funny? She said she was bald and wears a wig. I was shocked and surprised at the same time.

I couldn’t tell the difference between a wig and real hair. Even when we danced, I was able to feel her hair and it felt real and smelled good. I almost wondered if she was being truthful, but I thought to myself, who would lie about being bald? The really strange part was that I graduated high school with her and as I remembered her back then, she had a full head of hair. I was thinking of asking her if she had real hair in high school, but I didn’t want to get stuck on a conversation about real hair and wigs. Sure fooled me.


----------

